# How can I add 2 more rear speakers to my 5.1 system



## Rodstintshop (Apr 26, 2011)

How can I add 2 more rear speakers 2 my 5.1 reciver with out changing my ohm load will the rocket fish wireless system change my ohm with it using it's ok amp I know there hd kit does 40 watts to each speaker im just wanting to get a little more rear fill


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

Does your receiver have pre-outs? How much are you wanting to spend?

Regards,
sga2


----------



## Rodstintshop (Apr 26, 2011)

No pre outs its a denon 1910 it is a 7.1 but I'm using the front for height set up and had for cash 300 our so if I could just get on more channel I would be cool with that..


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

You can find a speaker selector with impedance matching and independant volume control (so you can balance the speakers) to split the surround channels. But that won't get you 2 more discrete channels (7.1 with surround and surround back channels), just 2 split channels (5.1 with 2 speakers per surround channel). _I'm ignoring the front height channels here_.

Alternatively, if your BluRay player has 7.1-ch analog outputs you can use your AVR to give you the 5.1+ht channels, and a separate 2-ch amp/receiver to power the surround back channels. This would giver you discrete surround back channels but without the benefit of any additional processing for those channels. And this would not help if your source is only 5.1 (there is little 7.1-ch material out there now).

I don't think either of the above are great solutions, but I don't know if any other way to get your cake and eat it, too.

Regards,
sga2


----------



## Rodstintshop (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks do you know of a such selector


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

The Niles SSVC-4 does what you need. It has volume control and impedance matching so you can effectively wire two speakers to one channel. It's about $250. You should look at PartsExpress and other places on the internet for similar products as I'm sure you can get something similar for less cost. Just be sure you get:

4-channel volume control.
Impedance matching to allow you to run multiple speakers in parallel.
Proper power handling.

I don't have any experience with these so I'm hoping someone will chime in. Just wanted you to know there is a solution out there. You can also Google "speaker selector with volume control".

Regards,
sga2


----------



## Rodstintshop (Apr 26, 2011)

Ok thx for the help


----------

